
Chrome to Kill Firefox? Be Serious - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2008/11/21/chrome-to-kill-firefox-be-serious/
======
run4yourlives
There is room for many browsers in this market.

I switched from firefox to chrome. I still use the former for development
because of firebug and the web developer extensions, but chrome is my default.

FF 3 killed itself on my pc. It operates as the slowest piece of software
overall. Yes I've turned of the phishing protection. Yes I've changed
profiles. It's still a resource hog. It's still full of bloat and crap that I
just don't need to read stories on hacker news, check the weather and read my
gmail.

For people like me who want the browser to stay out of the way, chrome is
appealing. For people who would prefer their browser to be their operating
system, Firefox will continue to be their choice I'm sure.

------
ram1024
i wouldn't say chrome will just kill firefox, but they might probably severely
injure them.

chrome will injure everyone, however. chrome is god, all hail...

~~~
ram1024
on a serious note, chrome is a very ambitious project, not just a browser.
people should look into it and gears before making any judgements about what
it will or will not "kill".

